# Ty Park Chacoans!!!!



## snibborsirk (Sep 1, 2015)

For those that are looking I just wanted to give a heads up that Ty Park posted Chacoans for sale on 
Kingsnake.com today. Only $125 ea. hope this helps!


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 2, 2015)

I saw that. He also has black-noses for same price. Both are very striking.


----------



## snibborsirk (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah those black noses are pretty sweet too. Also saw the ad for a place selling Ty Park produced Chacoans at twice the price Ty is selling them for! I'm still hoping to track down somebody breeding the Varnyard stock - still my fav looking tegus to date.


----------



## Walter1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Would be neat to see pics of them if you find them.


----------



## flawless (Sep 19, 2015)

Just bought 1 from him and it's a good deal an a great looking Tegu


----------



## snibborsirk (Sep 22, 2015)

Flawless can you post a few pics of your Ty Park Chacoan? I'm sure I'm not the only one that would love to see him/her!


----------



## flawless (Sep 22, 2015)

Here's the only pic I have I'll get some more.he/she had a tail nip when I got but couldn't beat the price and the tail has probably grown back about an inch or more.


----------



## snibborsirk (Sep 22, 2015)

Sweet looking tegu! Def digging the peachy color - looks like it's gonna have a nice orangish belly too. Anxious to see the colors on him/her as it ages so post more pics as it grows. How's the temperament so far?


----------



## flawless (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks.iam really curious were the peach color is coming from.. I don't see any other pics like it. I remember reading and old post from bobby on how to tell a true extreme giant and It mentioned something about peach coloring but I can't find that post..I am hoping to get some feed back on its color from my post. Temperament is great so far..after 1 week when I open the cage And he climbs rt out onto me


----------

